
Engineers break power and distance barriers for fiber optic communication - antimora
http://phys.org/news/2015-06-electrical-power-distance-barriers-fiber.html
======
smoyer
In the '90s we were limited by the same phenomenon known as SBS
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brillouin_scattering#Stimulate...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brillouin_scattering#Stimulated_Brillouin_scattering))
and were working to reduce or eliminate it using predistortion. As a CATV
equipment provider, our signals were typically very wide band (we said DC to
daylight) so comb filters could not be used. Using a comb filter on a digital
signal is a pretty common occurrence.

What's truly amazing is how effective the UCSD researchers were - 12km is
roughly half the circumference of the globe.

~~~
Mithaldu
Did you just abbreviate thousand miles into the sign used for kilometers?

